# Blueberry Delight



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Blueberry Delight1 stick margarine1 cup self rising flour1/2 cup finely chopped pecans1 cup powdered sugar8 ounces cream cheese1/2 carton Cool Whip3 cups blueberries1 cup sugar1/4 cup water2 tablespoons cornstarch1/4 cup water1) Mix together first 3 ingredients, press into large baking dish and bake at 325 for 20 minutes.2) Mix together next 3 ingredients, spread onto cooled crust (what step 1 made)3) Bring to boil next 3 ingredients, cook 1 minute, remove from heat. Mix cornstarch and 1/4 cup water - add to blueberry mixture and cook until thick, stirring constantly.4) Remove from heat, cool. Spread on top of cream cheese mixture, top with remaining Cool Whip.Sinfully good!! Enjoy!------------------Happiness is a warm puppy. -Charles Schultz


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 1999)

K9Mom,Danny and I were reading this recipe, and it really sounds great. I'll have to try it.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Bettie, This really is a great dessert and very easy to make. It makes a wonderful dish to take to covered dish suppers, funerals, etc. Let me know if you try it and how it turned out okay? Enjoy!------------------Happiness is a warm puppy. -Charles Schultz


----------

